# Billing for a nerve tube with CTS



## peporter (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello coders, I have a bundling question about a carpal tunnel release with neurolysis and application of a Integra NeuaGen nerve tube. In my cpt book under decompression and/or transposition of nerve, it states neurplasty with nerve wrapping is included in the cpt code. Is nerve wrapping considered the same as a nerve tube.  Or is the nerve tube billed under the 64910 code? Also, he did a local tissue rearrangment with adipose fat grafting around the nerve. So, should I also bill the 20926? Thanks so much, Paula in Dublin, OH


----------



## jdemar (Mar 31, 2010)

I would use 64910 for the nerve tube(conduit) is synthetic and the local tissue rearrangement=included....... with fat grafting....the adipose fat grafting has to be from a separate incision, was it?


----------



## peporter (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for responding about the nerve tube. I just didn't know if nerve wrapping was the same as using the tube. There was not a separate incision for the fat graft. So would that be included in the 64721 or the 64910? Thanks, Paula


----------



## jdemar (Apr 1, 2010)

Included with the 64721.


----------



## peporter (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks again for your help and have a good holiday week-end.


----------



## rchojnowski (May 9, 2013)

*Integra Neuro tube*

Actually the CTR is included in 64910(nerve repair). A little backwads from what we would think logical.


----------



## amyiguhr (Mar 21, 2014)

*Update from CPT Assistant Dec 2013*

64721 does NOT include nerve wrapping ... report separately with 64999


----------

